# Mat Velvet find



## Nams (Aug 6, 2015)

am an NW 47 in Mac can i know my shade in MUFE Mat velvet?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2015)

75, 77 or 80 OR you may have to mix 2 of these to get the perfect shade. I'm NW47 and I have to do that.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 19, 2015)

Best shade for NC 50?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Best shade for NC 50?


  77 or 57


----------

